# Will these work well?



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

i have a friend that has a pair of Flowmaster Delta 40's for $50 for the pair. He had them on his grand prix GTP and wanted to quieten it down. I'm not sure, with the location of the inlet and outlet, if they will work. Pics are below. I will ba taking the car to the muffler shop to get a complete cat-back made.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

If you sully a GTO with those worthless pieces i swear i'll.....feel sorry for you i guess.

Looks like the inlets/outlets are tiny and the mufflers themselves are crap.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

:agree 
sorry man doesn't look to be enough size on the inlet or outlet. not to mention Flowmaster mufflers go well with mustangs and other ford junk. Take time and find something you really want and that way you can be happy about getting a real exhaust with a real result. Instead of guessing if it is helping or not. That and flowmaster isn't that great a sound on our cars(my opinion)


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes plz dont get those. they look bad not on a goat


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I have to agree with the others...spend the extra money and get new ones that are definitely for the GTO....


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Get new ones man - they only cast $100 more.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:agree Those are pretty bad! Not only the inlet/outlet size isn't right, but the offsets aren't either. Go super 40's 3"in/out with the ofsets on the same side of muffler. They need to be stood upright to fit!


----------

